# Auf bereits aktive console remote zugreifen

## new_nOOb

Hallo,

bin gerade über ein Problem gestolpert.

ich habe auf meinem Rechner auf einer Console ein Prozess gestartet der im Vordergrund aktiv ist.

Jetzt würde ich gerne remote per ssh/putty auf diese Console zugreifen.

Wäre sie noch nicht offen würde es wohl per "screen" geben. Aber sie ist halt schon offen.

per vnc geht auch nicht da kein x Server aktiv ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf diese console zu kommen oder diesen aktiven Prozess der einen Konsole zu klauen und auf eine andere, zu ziehen?

vielen dank im vorraus

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Willst du nur die Ausgabe der Prozesses sehen oder willste mit dem Prozess agieren?

Nur Ausgabe:

Ausgabe des Prozesses in eine Datei schicken und die dann in der anderen Konsole mit "tail -f /..../datei" angucken.

Sebastian

----------

## new_nOOb

das ist ja nur möglich wenn man das beim start des Prozesses macht und nicht wenn er schon läuft.

also ansehn und interagieren wäre gut  :Wink: 

----------

## manuels

Du kannst mit 

```
screen
```

 ein Terminal starten.

Auf dieses kannst du dann spaeter mit 

```
screen -r
```

auch remote zugreifen.

Das geht allerdings auch nur BEVOR du dein Programm startest.

Ich frage mich irgendwie so langsam wirklich, warum noch niemand ein Programm geschreiben hat, mit dem es moeglich ist, ein bereits gestartes Programm einem Terminal zu klauen und eine screen-Session als stdin/stdout und Parentprocess zu geben.

Weiss jemand von euch ob das wirkich ein schwieriges Unterfangen ware, sowas zu basteln?

----------

## 69719

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Du kannst mit 
> 
> ```
> screen
> ```
> ...

 

Eventuell hast du nicht zuende gelesen...

 *new_nOOb wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ...
> 
> Wäre sie noch nicht offen würde es wohl per "screen" geben. Aber sie ist halt schon offen.
> ...

 

----------

## manuels

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## DarkSpir

Ich denke nicht, dass es hier noch ne Möglichkeit gibt, weshalb ich so ziemlich alles, was ich konsolenmässig mache, vorher in screen starte. Den Output in ne Datei umlenken und sich da das Ergebnis ansehen is ne Idee, aber das muss man auch vorher gemacht haben, sprich: Da kann man dann auch gleich screen starten.  :Wink: 

----------

## Knieper

Unter FreeBSD gab es "watch -W", war ein lustiges Spielzeug damals. Ein wenig suchen brachte ttysnoop - damit habe ich allerdings nie gespielt.

----------

